# Gentoo User Treffen Raum Ruhrgebiet (Teil 2 - 02.02.)

## dertobi123

Im Gasthof Harlos (www.gasthof-harlos.de), ÖPNV technisch direkt am Sterkrader Bahnhof optimal gelegen  :Wink: 

Der nächste mögliche Termin wäre der 02. Februar - sofern sich bis Ende dieser Woche mindestens 5 Leute finden die fix zusagen.

Fortführung von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-94915.html --ian!

----------

## py-ro

Hey das könnte ich sogar schaffen, hab zwar bis 18:30 Dienst aber dafür bin ich dann näher dran

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Der nächste mögliche Termin wäre der 02. Februar - sofern sich bis Ende dieser Woche mindestens 5 Leute finden die fix zusagen.

 Na dann sage ich hier fix mal zu!  :Wink: 

ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ian!

Ach.. mal wieder so ein Schnitzel.. mal schauen.  :Smile: 

----------

## hgdl

Ich bin dann auch da und nehme ein schnitzel.

Gruss

Gerd

----------

## hgdl

da sich bis jetzt noch keine 5 personen angemeldet haben gehe ich davon aus das

die Veranstaltung am Freitag ausfällt. Dann bin ich an dem Termin auch nicht da.

Gruss

Gerd

----------

## Louisdor

Also, was ist nun?

Ich habe mir den Freitag jetzt extra freigehalten!

Jetzt mal ran hier, wer kommt noch?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## ian!

Gnarf. - Keine Ahnung. Ich könnte jedenfalls erst ab >~8:30 Uhr.

Wenn denn wer kommt..

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, na gut, weil hier nichts weiter an Anmeldungen kam, und ich nicht alleine dann da sitzen will, melde ich mich mal für heute ab!  :Sad: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## py-ro

GNARF jetzt sitz ich alleine hier ;(

----------

## dertobi123

Sorry, ich dachte ich hätte das klar genug formuliert  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Servus Jungs!

Irgendwie finde ich das so ohne GUM scheisse! Mir fehlt es einfach mal so jeden Monat sich gegenseitig auszutauschen. Mit anderen Worten

Ich will wieder GUM im Harlos!!! 

Also wie schauts aus im März? Ich finde das ist nen schöner Frühlingsmonat bei dem die Natur aufblüht und einige Gentooler auch mal aus ihren Betten springen sollten.  :Wink: 

Hättet ihr Lust?

----------

## Louisdor

MoiN!  :Wink: 

Gibt es dann am Freitag, den 02. März 2007 endlich mal wieder 'ne Schnitzelplatte?  :Wink: 

Ich würde jedenfalls mitmachen, beim Schnitzel und Pommes Aufessen! *lach*

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Ich würde natürlich auch meinen Laptop mitbringen ...  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Der dertobi123 hatte schon vorgeschlagen unser GUM mit der lugor OB zusamenzuschließen. Ich denke da spricht ja nix gegen oder?

----------

## dertobi123

02. März wäre mal wieder denkbar ungünstig, da bin ich schon anderweitig verplant.

Grundsätzlich hatte ich, wie Timo erwähnte, das Thema "Zusammlegung LUGOR und Gentoo Stammtisch" mit Michael von der LUGOR schonmal kurz angesprochen - sofern es von Euch hier keine Bedenken gibt, würde ich das Thema auf der dortigen Mailingliste einmal durchdiskutieren.

----------

## aZZe

Ich wäre dafür. Was denken alle anderen?

----------

## aZZe

Habe heute mal eine mail an die Lugor Mailingliste geschrieben, um einfach mal bei den Mitgliedern anzufragen wie es ausschaut mit Zusammenlegung Lugor+GUM. Interessierte können auf der Lugor Mailinglist mitlesen. 

http://www.lugor.de/mailingliste

----------

## aZZe

Am 14.03.2007 ist Themenabend im Harlos. Ich denke diesen Termin können wir nutzen um das "erste" Mal uns mit den Lugor Leuten zusammen zu tun. Auf www.lugor.de kann man im Moment auch abstimmen welches Thema an diesem Abend behandelt werden soll.

Ich denke ich werde an diesem Abend dabei sein? Wer von euch kommt noch?

----------

## dertobi123

 *www.lugor.de wrote:*   

> Unsere monatlichen Stammtische haben wir ja bis dato immer am jeweils 4 Montag abgehalten. In Zukunft wollen wir aber mehr mit dem "Förderverein Gentoo e.V." (http://www.gentoo-ev.org/) zusammenarbeiten.
> 
> Es ist geplant Aktivitäten beider Vereine, die ja grundlegend das selbe Ziel (Linux Eye-wink) verfolgen, zusammenzulegen und so eine für beide Seiten höhere Attraktivität zu erreichen.
> 
> Die Gentoo-Leute haben sich bisher immer am jeweils 1. Freitag des Monats im Gasthof Harlos in Oberhausen Sterkrade getroffen. Da die Lakalität somit schonmal passt, haben wir bei der Jahreshauptversammlung am vergangenen Mittwoch überlegt, ob es somit nicht sinnvoller wäre unsere Stammtische ebenfalls auf Freitag zu verlegen.
> ...

 

Nächste Runde also am 27.04.!

----------

## dertobi123

*pling*

Zur Erinnerung: nächstes GUM am kommenden Freitag, Start ist gegen 19 Uhr - Schnitzelplatte gibt es diesmal afaik keine. Bis Freitag!

----------

## ian!

Aye

----------

## Louisdor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> *pling*
> 
> Zur Erinnerung: nächstes GUM am kommenden Freitag, Start ist gegen 19 Uhr - Schnitzelplatte gibt es diesmal afaik keine. Bis Freitag!

 Mist, ick muss arbeiten.  :Sad: 

Ciao,

alex

----------

## aZZe

Jo jo jo! Heute Abend ist wieder GUM. Bitte wieder um rege Teilnahme! Also man sieht sich in Oberhausen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Jo jo jo! Heute Abend ist wieder GUM. Bitte wieder um rege Teilnahme! Also man sieht sich in Oberhausen.

 

Unser kleiner Zuspätkommer wird wach ...   :Cool: 

----------

## py-ro

Moin,

hatte vor zu kommen, liege aber mit einer "kleinen" Ohrenentzündung flach, wünsche trotzdem allen viel spass!

Py

----------

## aZZe

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> hatte vor zu kommen, liege aber mit einer "kleinen" Ohrenentzündung flach, wünsche trotzdem allen viel spass!
> 
> Py

 

Da sie nur klein ist kannste auch kommen.

----------

## hgdl

ist heute am 25. gum im harlos

gruss

gerd

----------

## dertobi123

 *hgdl wrote:*   

> ist heute am 25. gum im harlos
> 
> gruss
> 
> gerd

 

Ja.

----------

## hgdl

ist am 27 juli gum im harlos

gruss

gerd

----------

## dertobi123

 *hgdl wrote:*   

> ist am 27 juli gum im harlos
> 
> gruss
> 
> gerd

 

Nein.

----------

## zypher

Hi leutz!

Wann isn mal wieder gum?

Hab ja ein klein Wenig Sehnsucht nach Euch...  :Wink: 

Viele Grüße,

zypher

----------

## ian!

Oh! Papa zypher gibt ein Lebenszeichen von sich!  :Wink: 

Das Gum ist mehr oder weniger nicht existent. Jedenfalls nicht in seiner ursprünglichen Form.

Dennoch könnten wir uns siecherlich mal irgendwo wieder zusammenrotten..  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Wie wärs mit Bowlen?   :Cool: 

----------

## ian!

Solange ich nicht fahren muss..  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dertobi123

Dat macht der Timo schon   :Laughing: 

----------

## Hellstorm

Wat, Gentoo-Treffen im Pott? Bin ich dabei  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thorres

Gibt es hier noch Interessenten?

----------

## py-ro

Leider ein wenig Weit mittlerweile  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Leider ein wenig Weit mittlerweile 

 

Wenn schon ein Treffen veranstaltet wird, bei dem hauptsächlich deutschsprachige anwesenden wären, dann wäre vermutlich der Süden von Deutschland geographisch gesehen wirklich die bessere Idee. Denn ich glaube nicht das Gentoo-User aus Österreich und der Schweiz allzu viel Lust haben gleich so weit zu reisen wie es bei "Oberhausen" der Fall wäre.

München oder Stuttgart wären vermutlich keine schlechten Standorte, bei letzterem gäbe es dann auch gleich noch S21 als Touristenattraktion falls das Ding inzwischen fertig ist.  :Wink: 

----------

